# FS: equipment free to $5



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I have the following for sale
nutrafin max small granuals x2 $3 each or both for $5

nutrafin basix floating cichlid pellets 80% full $3

More items below
I have some OSI sample size flakes and algae wafers that I will throw in with every purchase
All prices OBO I need it gone.....Make me an offer


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Marina 3 in 1 floating breeding trap $5


more items below


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Marina multi breeder $5

Top fin 40 $4 working condition


more items below


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

more items below


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Triple betta keeper never been opened $5

Elite cool 14 $10 









small penn-plax new world habitats Free


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ad cleaned up as per OP's request.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump pictures added and prices reduced


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Brit
I`ll take the marina filter and cartridge, let me know when you are at the store and I`ll come by and pick it up. Cheers Laurie


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

How big is the Med & Large Lava rock??
Can't really tell in the pic, feels like large one is about the size of a male hand??


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm interested in the gravel and fake plants. Please check PM!


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll take the 2 Marina Breeder Traps. PM sent...


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Shiyuu said:


> How big is the Med & Large Lava rock??
> Can't really tell in the pic, feels like large one is about the size of a male hand??


med one is about that size, but the large one is about 2.5x the size


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Marina filter SOLD, First person to come for the lava rock can have them free(if I kick it again Im throwing them out). Im moving so I need this stuff GONE


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

Brittany,

I was at your place a little past 4pm and you weren't. I don't think I can find time to go back for the Marina Tanks considering the distance.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump really need it gone, tired of people saying they are going to come then never do


----------



## Kambell (Mar 30, 2011)

pm'ed you


----------



## jorom31 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pmd you on the tri-plex Betta kit and the med lantern, Thanks joe


----------



## Kambell (Mar 30, 2011)

bump for a great girl!! Thanks for the equipment Britt!!


----------

